# Introducing Uno?



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I'm posting new pictures of our little guy who we've had for a week. He comes from Richelieu and is the younger "uncle" of McMandy65's Jax. He's 17 weeks, almost 3 lbs and just the sweetest little dude. :wub: Normally he's a bundle of energy, but he came with a mild ear infection so he's been on Otomax since day one with us and has the greasy ears to show for it. We're still testing out 2 syllable names but leaning towards _*Uno*_ (Italian & Spanish for 1 since he's our number one litte guy  )

*You can't catch me!*








*Ok, I guess I'll let you take my picture... but this isn't my best angle.*








*Getting to know my Xpen roomie*








*Yeah, roomie, you're not so bad even though you never move on your own.*








*It wasn't me - my roomie fell all by himself - I swear! And please give me a bath Sunday to show how fluffy I normally am sans my ear meds.*


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the name Uno! It's catchy!

He is sure adorable! :wub: and I'm from the bay area too!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi & Welcome!

Your little boy sure is a cutie pie!! :wub: I had to look at your pictures a few times before I realised his 'roomie' is actually a toy! I thought you had 2 puppies & couldn't understand why you were just introducing 1! LOL

I hope his little ears clear up real quick! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh he's adorable! I just saw Pat today (and yesterday) She sure has some gorgeous dogs!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hi Carolicious!* Your Coby is such a cutie in your siggie! Glad you're in the Bay.  I hope our puppy will be fluffy like Coby after he's done with all his meds. His head has become this greaseball  and he's looking more straggly every day. I've tried to comb with a slicker brush and some baby powder, but it only does so much.

*G'day to Harley & Dakota's Mum*! Yeah, we actually got a maltese stuffed animal before we got "Uno" to keep him company.  I figured folks might have thought the stuffed maltese toy was real because they're almost the same size!  Thanks for the support on the ear. I hope it gets better soon. He was starting to get a little lethargic from it, but seems to be re-gaining his energy back more each day. And BTW we have relatives in Sydney, too!

*Hi Lucy Owns Me!* Hope your showings with Pat are going great! :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a darling face peeping out from behind prison bars  Sarah


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

> What a darling face peeping out from behind prison bars  Sarah[/B]



Hi Sarah! Thanks - he's quite a little character. All the photos out of his X-pen end up as rear or side shots.  He just moves too fast outside except when he's in my lap b/c then he just wants to cuddle and take a long nap!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He is a very cute puppy. Cute name.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello. Welcome to SM. Your baby is so very gorgeous.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome!! What a cute pup!! I, too, thought there were two dogs in the picture, LOL. 
But now that I look again, I think we have that same white fluffy toy  

Oh, I like the name Uno too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Darling Puppy......they have very nice malts!!!!!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

So cute!!! :wub: Can't get enough of him.....


Love and Peace - Chris and Ollie

*There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face. * ~_Ben Williams_


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome!!!




Joy


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

You have an adorable little guy, even with the greasy ears!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to SM-what a cute baby and a cute name to go with it :wub: :wub: I think you'll love it here! :biggrin:


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Love the name! He's darling, greasy ears and all.  

oops.. Welcome, welcome,welcome.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi & Good Morning *Tina, Kara, 2MaltMom, CeeCee's Mom, Maxsmom, vjw, jen_hedz, lillady, and cknight*! :biggrin: 

THANKS for welcoming me even with my greasy ears! I hope to have lovely fluffy fur again soon like all my cool friends here. 

Love,
*Uno* !


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, he's soooo adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub: Hope his ear infection clears up real soon. And welcome to SM. My Hannah is a retiree from DivineMaltese, but she was bred by Richelieu.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

What a sweet face he has! Welcome. I'm fairly new here too. This forum is awesome. I've learned a lot and everyone is very nice.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWW! Uno is a cutie!! :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What a DARLING puppy Uno is. :wub: You will have so much fun with him, I am sure. Keep taking photos, they grow so fast. 
Thank you for sharing him with us. Hope his ears clear up swiftly.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

He's adorable even with his greasy ear! 
I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What a darling dog!!! His name is so cute - LOVE IT!!!!

Uno is going to bring you a lot of joy and happiness.

So happy for you. Love his little xpen mate!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

welcome to sm! this place is truly amazing!! Uno is soo cute!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Uno is just precious!!! :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So glad to see Uno!! I love that name, it seems to fit him. 

He is adorable :wub:

Can't wait to see fluffy pics!!
And welcome!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome to SM! Uno is adorable. I'm sure with your care his little ear infection will clear up in no time. I had to do a double take on your first photo to determine which was the stuffed animal and which was Uno! LOL! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks so much for Uno's warm welcome and kind comments *momtoboo*, *East83rd*, *Belle's Mum*, *MissMelanie*, *njdrake*, *joyomom,* *Krystal*, *Missy&Maggie*, *MandyMc65 *and *Lois1103*!!! Uno and I are going to learn a lot here and hope to catch you at the maltese meet-ups if you're in the Bay as soon as he gets his last set of shots this month.  

Uno's all finished with his meds and his ears look so much better. I hope to get the greasy ears completely out at his next bath! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Uno is absolutely adorable. I hope his little ears are better soon. When I picked Gigi up from the breeder she was very quiet. When I took her to the vet the nest day she had a bad ear infection too. She got over hers pretty quickly. It wasn't long and she was our little wild child!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, what a cutie pie Uno is!! He's irresistible, even with the greasy ears! Welcome!! I'm from the Bay, too! Bay Area people unite! LOL. :rockon: :biggrin:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi *Gigis_Mom*! Uno's all recovered thankfully. He was super quiet at first to the point I though he could be mute! But now that he's teething I know he can make some noise now.  LOL. I'll post new pics in the forums again soon. I took some after his bath and he looks like a little polar bear with the new fluffy ungreasy ears. :wub: 

Hi *LoveSophie*! Thanks so much for dropping by! *Welcome to SM!!!!!! * You'll love it here. Everyone is great. I'm going to catch up on your posts as I see you're a new Mommy, and, hopefully, I can help you with my experiences, too. Glad to know you're also in the Bay! :biggrin:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Uno looks enchanting. He looks like a great snuggler, is he?


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Since this has popped up again and Uno is soooo adorable, do you have any new pics?
He's just the cutest little thing :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Since this has popped up again and Uno is soooo adorable, do you have any new pics?
> He's just the cutest little thing :wub:[/B]


I was thinking the same thing 

Jax wants to see some pics of his Uncle


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

yes, I want to see some Uno pics also!!


----------

